# Favorite bodypart to train



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mine is back. My weakest body part is my legs. I have nerve damage in my right leg I think my legs will never be in proportion to my upper body it really sucks.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Mine is stomach, followed by legs and then arms. Least favourite is chest.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Legs. I find them the easiest to train and the least tiring.

My least favourite is arms and shoulders, they get fatigued much quicker. My arms poop out really quickly doing shoulder presses even with very little weight.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

arms


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like training most muscle groups(favorite is arms and shoulders) but the one i don't like is stomach, and sadly that's probably the one that could use some help


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

abs


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Arms in general, specifically triceps. My least favourite is easily abs.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I always enjoy training my chest the most, although I like to my train my whole body like a machine.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Arms and abs. Least favorite is legs, by far.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my hand. 8)

(sorry.. couldn't resist)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> my hand. 8)
> 
> (sorry.. couldn't resist)


i laughed.

i like exercises that involve butt muscles. delayed-onset butt muscle soreness is weirdly enjoyable. i hate all forms of arm exercises.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Eye brows.


----------



## Reminiscence (Nov 1, 2009)

My back


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

my favorites are: Tricep, shoulder , back and chest.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like arms the best because, for me anyway, it is the easiest to see results. I hate butt exercises because they always seem to work my legs and not my butt (like squats, lunges, etc).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

arms, since they're really thin it's easy to see the muscle coming through. xD i can probably say the same about my stomach.

least favourite is definitely my lower body..since it never seems to change. x_x


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Legs/Back My favorite exercise though is hammer curls and variations of them.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

definitely abs; it's kinda like an obsession. least favorite is shoulders. I do this crazy exercise and it kills them. Second least favorite is legs because it hurts to walk 2 days after.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I'm not much into excercise, but I do like to train my left arm cause it's slightly smaller in muscle mass than my right arm. So I try to use my left arm more in situtations like driving and hair combing.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Core muscle group ftw. squats and deadlifts. good mass builder/fat burner


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Hips. Trying to make em more muscled/wider. Its been working too


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I got some dumbells, which are quite easy to pick up and train with.
It's my stomach that needs the most training though, but just seems like more effort.
Lazy exercising... :S


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

My legs and arms get the most workout, but I feel my stomach isn't being worked on enough. I do walks, I use the treadmill at the gym, hard to say how much fat is being burnt off my waist line.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

arms, chest and abs


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Shoulders and arms, particuarly biceps. I hate training my legs, mostly because I feel like I don't know what I'm doing and I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

pecks but i hate abs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My whole body - I run.
However, my stomach probably needs the most work.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

CrashMedicate said:


> Core muscle group ftw. squats and deadlifts. good mass builder/fat burner


Same.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Abs n butt


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

biceps because theyre easy.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Core strenghtening exercises for the win! (get an ab wheel or make one if you're resourceful like me) Its great because it conditions your spinae erector muscles as well as your abs, Followed by Lots of Pullups for a strong back, then heavy incline bench press for the chest and triceps. And once and a while some heavy *** deadlifts. uughhh!!! (oops i pooped a little).


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I love working my arms, I find that the most fun and rewarding.
I HATE working my stomach, I just get so bored with doing it!


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Chest, delts, bis


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Quads. They are the strongest muscles, and they pretty much have the most impact on my life. They help you jump higher, run, walk, etc.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Legs, because it's so easy


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

my legs


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> my hand. 8)
> 
> (sorry.. couldn't resist)


You beat me to it.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Arms, back muscles. 
I want to have a strong upper body, my legs have been pretty strong without much effort on my part.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Narcissus said:


> You beat me to it.


lol, guess why I opened this thread :lol


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess my legs. That's what half-a-decade of lacrosse does to you though, ha.


----------



## survivor (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely chest, because it shows up well in the gym lighting when pumped. Least fav used to be calves/abs, but now that I'm getting compliments I quite enjoy working them now...sadly my bad knees are getting in the way of working thighs, hopefully biking will get them in proportion.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Chest...fave is the bench press cause i'm no girly man


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nothing says beefcake like a head on shoulders. Traps for the win baby!


----------

